# Dang it!



## Tom Smart (Nov 21, 2016)

Well, those were not my exact words. 

I'm crashing to get inventory done for the Christmas Craft Fair. It's really the only event I do each year. I have not made a cigar pen in a long time but had several kits on hand. You can't sell it if you don't make it, so I lined up five kits and blanks. There are small size differences between the bushings so I actually got the instructions out and very carefully aligned them. Turned and sanded all 10 barrels. Put a finish on the first set and decided to check them by assembling one pen. If you have read this far you probably can guess what I did, to all of them. Yep, bushings in the right order, barrels reversed. 

Dang it!!

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 21, 2016)

I've gone that a time or two myself. you can use the longer ones for toothpick holders sometimes....


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 21, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I've gone that a time or two myself. you can use the longer ones for toothpick holders sometimes....



Already salvaged the tubes and glued up new blanks. 

Good thing I have a wood stove. Get rid of the evidence.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sprung (Nov 21, 2016)

Nope, I've never done that either.


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 21, 2016)

This is typically the point where Kevin would engage.

I miss it. 

And will.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Nov 21, 2016)

Been there and done that... never done it to ten kits all at once, but that's not important right now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 21, 2016)

I just don't understand how anyone could EVER make a simple mistake like that... I never make any mistakes in the shop that would cause a creative solution or a large storage location that one would save screw ups for a future time that might come and it could be used. however the pile only grows because I never find a used for the mistakes I don't make...

Sorry you do big guy...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 21, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Been there and done that... never done it to ten kits all at once, but that's not important right now.



Hey, it was only 5. But they were 2 barrel pens......


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 21, 2016)

Tom Smart said:


> Hey, it was only 5. But they were 2 barrel pens......



Wait until you have a manufacturer change a pen style on you, you use the old bushings and turn 100 of something before assembly. Not like I ever did that....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 21, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Wait until you have a manufacturer change a pen style on you, you use the old bushings and turn 100 of something before assembly. Not like I ever did that....




Oh my...


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 21, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I just don't understand how anyone could EVER make a simple mistake like that... I never make any mistakes in the shop that would cause a creative solution or a large storage location that one would save screw ups for a future time that might come and it could be used. however the pile only grows because I never find a used for the mistakes I don't make...
> 
> Sorry you do big guy...




Remember that wood stove I mentioned? I just put 2 failed bowls in it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 21, 2016)

Tom Smart said:


> Remember that wood stove I mentioned? I just put 2 failed bowels in it.



How do you poop then????

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 21, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> How do you poop then????



Oops

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 21, 2016)

@Tom Smart please remember to become an English major and never misspell anything on the forum based of people who spend all their free time in their shop. you will be called out on it every time...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 21, 2016)

I wish I could find a website full of folks who've made a litany of woodworking mistakes to help me deal with my many shortcomings... if only there were such a site.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 21, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Tom Smart please remember to become an English major and never misspell anything on the forum based of people who spend all their free time in their shop. you will be called out on it every time...



I don't need a spell checker, I need an intent checker. Bowel, bowl, they are both spelled correctly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 21, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I wish I could find a website full of folks who've made a litany of woodworking mistakes to help me deal with my many shortcomings... if only there were such a site.



I heard there was one founded by a saint of a Texan where all the cool people hang out....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 21, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I wish I could find a website full of folks who've made a litany of woodworking mistakes to help me deal with my many shortcomings... if only there were such a site.


They wouldn't put you in charge of that one. you just need to stay here...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 21, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I heard there was one founded by a saint of a Texan where all the cool people hang out....


Well all loved the man but let's not start handing out sainthood just yet...

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 21, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Well all loved the man but let's not start handing out sainthood just yet...



Watch for the spell check police. They are fixin to be all over you....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 21, 2016)

Tom Smart said:


> I don't need a spell checker, I need an intent checker. Bowel, bowl, they are both spelled correctly.


Butt you only throw one in the fire... I hope

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 21, 2016)

It's normal, my phone thinks it knows what I'm going to say and populates the words before I write them out. or I flat arseless misspell stuff cause I ain't that smart. insta notification of my fault

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 21, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Well all loved the man but let's not start handing out sainthood just yet...



We've got a monkey, a doctor, a Hawaiian, a Minnesootan, a canuck, an Aussie or two, and two Tonys in one place. If that ain't a miracle I don't know what is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Nov 22, 2016)

You forgot about the old man.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 22, 2016)

Yup. You know how all those "Jr This", "Jr That", "Jr T'other" use the same bushings? Can you guess how I found out Dayacom defines the word "all"? 

(It's only a couple hundredths off, but that ridge where the barrel meets the finial isn't acceptable to me.)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

